# The Look



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

A new woman recently started working in the same office as me, and I've noticed whenever she walks by she glances at me, and gives a smile, now I'm not going to take it anywhere as she is much younger than me and I'm just not ready for a relationship, but could she just be smiling or do women that like a guy look to see if they are being looked at when they walk by?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Sometimes women just smile because we are being friendly. I usually smile at people I pass by and it doesn't mean anything. 

I wouldn't worry about reading into why, if you don't want a relationship it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

The alternative would be ignoring you? Wouldn't that be rude?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyGuy69 (May 1, 2015)

I know they sometimes look to be polite, and others do just walk past, it's not rude at all, why I'm bothered by it I don't know, maybe it'll boost my ego to maybe know she might find me attractive, if it was now and again I'd think nothing of it, but it's all the time even if she's walking with someone else.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> I know they sometimes look to be polite, and others do just walk past, it's not rude at all, why I'm bothered by it I don't know, maybe it'll boost my ego to maybe know she might find me attractive, if it was now and again I'd think nothing of it,* but it's all the time even if she's walking with someone else.*


Then maybe she is interested . Just make sure she's not married!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

LonelyGuy69 said:


> A new woman recently started working in the same office as me, and I've noticed whenever she walks by she glances at me, and gives a smile, now I'm not going to take it anywhere as she is much younger than me and I'm just not ready for a relationship, but could she just be smiling or do women that like a guy look to see if they are being looked at when they walk by?


Matters not what she thinks, its what you think, and you are thinking because DUDE's telling you to, "THAT HOT YOUNG CHICK IS INTO ME BIGTIME!!!" "I'm not ready for a relationship so I'm going to pass at this time." Instant receding of insecurities...Isnt that nice??!! DUDE


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Just ask her out already. 

If you want to get some interest -show some interest....

FYI -taking a woman out does not mean that you want a relationship -you just want some of her time.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening
some people smile just to be friendly. At the workplace be careful not to read too much into what might simply be a friendly gesture. 

Smile back, say hi if you want. Also see if she behaves the same way around other people, or if it is reserved for you.


----------

